# US Ammo dump hit in Iraq



## evangilder (Jul 27, 2005)

I got this one last night. I don't have all the details, but it looks like one of the US bases took at least one big hit to the ammo dump that starts one hell of a fire, and some really big explosions. It was shot by one of the soldiers there who was in a bunker. 

***This clip includes some colorful language in the commentary. DO NOT download this is you are offended by bad language.

There is no bodies flying or anything other than the language.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 27, 2005)

holy s**t them's some big explosions in there, was anyone hurt??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 27, 2005)

Christ, what a display!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm trying to get detail on if there were any casualties. If there were none, I would be very surprised.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 29, 2005)

***Update

The video was shot on June 2, 2004 in Kirkuk. The American troops were attacked by rockets that fell short of the base and landed in some dry grass. The dry grass ignited and the flames spread to an old Iraqi ammo dump. So the explosions are from Iraqi munitions, not US munitions. 

Amazingly, no one was killed nor seriously hurt! It was reported that there were very few intact windows nearby though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 29, 2005)

it's amazing that no one was seriously hurt or killed!! and i could help but laugh at iraqi weapons falling short then blowing up their own ammo


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 29, 2005)

Glad no one was hurt.
Serves 'em right.(the attackers) That _is_ funny.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 29, 2005)

Ive had that clip since it came out last year.. I even think I posted it before on this board somewhere lol...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 29, 2005)

hehe You may have. I have collected so much through e-mail and here, I am losing track. Those shock waves from the big explosions still amaze me.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 29, 2005)

Yea... Those were some good sized rounds cookin off there... My vid has Kirkuk and the date in the title...

I love the shake the camera does with the shockwaves...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah, and the guy running the camera saying f*ckin A just after the shock wave hits. That about says it all!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2005)

I was there actually Even. I have pictures of the incident. I will pull them off of my laptop for you guys and post them on here. They did not actually hit a ammo dump but rather hit a small hanger on the other side of the airfield where we were sitting. As you said there was tall grass and it ignited. I have some during and after pics that I will post for you. Give me a day or two to get them off of my laptop though.


----------



## dinos7 (Aug 14, 2005)

wow thats quite a show.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

I completely forgot about the pics that I said I would get off of my lap top of the event. Let me get it right now.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

Okay here they are, sorry for the wait. I can be very forgetful. I have about 100 pictures that we took of this event but I will only post some of them that I think show the best way it happened. The last ones we took the morning after it happened.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 14, 2005)

A tad messy then...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes and quite frightening also.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 14, 2005)

I'll bet. That must've been quite a show to witness first hand.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

I just kept thinking that the aircraft would go up in smoke and then I would be stuck there!


----------

